

New Vaccine Developed to Prevent Lyme Disease - remotorboater
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4237411/

======
mdellabitta
This made my eyes pop out of my head. I live in Dutchess County, NY, which is
pretty much the epicenter of the North American Lyme Disease epidemic. This
can't come out soon enough.

